# massive pb on bentover row



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

220kg for 3 obviously not the best form but still passable


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Fvck me!!!!! That is highly impressive. Now stop c0cking about and get that gym of yours making you some money!!!!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

cool, now follow Murray's advice, lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Murray said:


> Fvck me!!!!! That is highly impressive. Now stop c0cking about and get that gym of yours making you some money!!!!


im trying it sgetting there starting to do the cleaner jobs now all benchs were reupholstered today paintings well under way new reception is half built all blenders coffee machines etc have been ordered and on the way


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Coffee machine, surely a water dispenser would be a better option for a gym dude :laugh:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

we have gatorade on despensers bottled water etc plus noz drinks available however i used to love to sit and have a coffee for half an hour before i trained just to settle and get my head into it


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

How come Gatorade, I didn't think it was that widely available here?

I treat the gym the same as I treat sex, once I'm in I just want to get the hell on with it!!!!!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Murray said:


> How come Gatorade, I didn't think it was that widely available here?
> 
> I treat the gym the same as I treat sex, once I'm in I just want to get the hell on with it!!!!!


lol thats why im doing it not competiting with anyone else


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

How cost effective do you think its going to be rather than say, Lucozade?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Murray said:


> How cost effective do you think its going to be rather than say, Lucozade?


ok 20litre costs me £7.49 and i sell it at £1 a pint so make £12.51 each time


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

That's not too bad, plus as you say it gives you the competitive edge having something different. How many other gyms round your way?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Murray said:


> That's not too bad, plus as you say it gives you the competitive edge having something different. How many other gyms round your way?


 about 8 fitness but one bodybuilding one and to far thats tepid no atmosphere and no real heavy weight


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Well if ever I'm in Carlisle, I'll check it out. But I shant lie, that isn't likely!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

no problem mate always welcome


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

nice lifting mate :thumb:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

eurgar said:


> nice lifting mate :thumb:


cheers feeling it now


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

bigbear21 said:


> cheers feeling it now


lol it a good feeling though


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

eurgar said:


> lol it a good feeling though


actually at this moment feels like ive been trampled by a herd of rhinos


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

bigbear21 said:


> actually at this moment feels like ive been trampled by a herd of rhinos


if your rowin 220Kg a herd of rhinos would be running away from you!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats insane! Just told my dad(ex-powerlifter) he said stop maxing out on bent over row unless you wanna longterm back problem lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

On The Rise said:


> Thats insane! Just told my dad(ex-powerlifter) he said stop maxing out on bent over row unless you wanna longterm back problem lol


tell your dad thanks for the concern but i dont class that as maxing out, its all part of my progression i will stick at 220 now until im doing 8 reps then up again, my lower back is very solid i have very good core strength as i never wear a belt but i appriciate his concern.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> ok 20litre costs me £7.49 and i sell it at £1 a pint so make £12.51 each time


I'm sure you mean per 528ml cup as you'll get a 10yr stretch if your selling by imperial mate, pmsl

Nice row!


----------



## METAL (Sep 14, 2008)

StephenC said:


> I'm sure you mean per 528ml cup as you'll get a 10yr stretch if your selling by imperial mate, pmsl
> 
> Nice row!


568ml


----------

